# TV Td System K32DLT1H, menu oculto



## djjimsanti (May 7, 2020)

Alguien sabe como entrar en el menú oculto o menú de servicio de este TV? Cambie la pantalla y se me ve la imagen boca abajo o invertida. Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 7, 2020)

Prueba con lo siguiente:
Presionar MENU en el control remoto e ingresar dos veces los números 4725


----------



## djjimsanti (May 8, 2020)

No me ha funcionado. Como puedo hacerlo? Alguien sabe el codigo? O donde descargar el firmware?


----------



## djataru (May 16, 2020)

entrada y 2580


----------



## djjimsanti (May 18, 2020)

Buah. Por fin! Ha funcionado. Source 2 5 8 0. Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Pyromigue (Nov 18, 2020)

djjimsanti dijo:


> Buah. Por fin! Ha funcionado. Source 2 5 8 0. Muchisimas gracias.


Como lo hizo a mí no me sale


----------

